# How many hours should I run Co2 a day



## oliver (Mar 31, 2013)

Greetings 
How many hours should I run my Co2 a day.My system is presurised and the photo period is 10 hours.The Co2 is connected to a timer and switches on 2 hours before and of 1 hour before, bubble count is 4 bubbles /s is this okay?


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Depends on a few things but you should be fine.


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

Semi related question: since plants generate CO2 at night, if you run CO2 injection would it be beneficial to have an airstone that turns on only at night? For the purpose of scrubbing excess CO2 out of the water.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people do, I personally do not. Mainly because I dont have another timer or outlet for it. 

As for OP I think it is a good schedule. I believe many will do one hour before lights on and off.


----------

